# Fun,Cheap, Green and Mean



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Guys,

This is simply another example of how cheap, yet what a great catty we can make from readily available materials.

This example is for encouragement should one not have much to spend, yet produce super cattys.

The Green slinger you see here is from a $3.00, 1/4 inch cutting board from Big Lots (a discount store). I was looking to make a couple of cattys from different materials to choose from, to put in my Bug Out Bag.

And You can see how beautiful the Dogwoods in bloom are, in Georgia at this time of year.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like it! The opacity makes it look cool!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I like it! The opacity makes it look cool!


Yeah I got more than I expected. I just grabbed it off the shelf because I liked the color and the material was strong enough. Too it will still be able to serve as a cutting board, a very small one.









I must have shot 150 to 200, 3/8 (9.5mm) with it this evening with the bands you see (3/4 to 1/2 x 8 in. effective length). O really like this one because it is the shape of cattys, I really like to shoot....... currently.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

how did you shear the cutting board? jigsaw?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

The mean green shooting machine! Way to go Ray!!! This one is a cracker and will surely be the waterproof, all weather, all wear and tear shooter that you want mind getting banged and scratched up. That stuff would be good for a PFS wouldn't it?









I have 7/16" thick cutting board that I have been eyeing for some slicing and dicing for a long time. So I'd like to know, do you consider this material completely viable for target slingshots?

Thanks for sharing...

Cheers - John


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

good thinking outside the box


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> how did you shear the cutting board? jigsaw?


I did use a jigsaw. With this material it worked ok at a low speed but once the blade heated or the speed got fast the board melted, it still cut well, but it would sometimes rebond melted shavings behind the blade.

I was going to use a coping saw because of the melt potential but I wanted my cut to be 90 degrees to the surface, whereas the coping saw takes more effort to keep it 90 degrees.

It was worth experimenting with this. now I have another catty in a cool color. I like having some cattys in my collection in addition to wood but vibrant colors. That was one of the reasons I made cattys in the pic below.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> The mean green shooting machine! Way to go Ray!!! This one is a cracker and will surely be the waterproof, all weather, all wear and tear shooter that you want mind getting banged and scratched up. That stuff would be good for a PFS wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think it would be just fine.

In fact I was looking to buy some teflon or similar material for making a catty due to it's low friction characteristic that makes it easy on bands. I talked to Tex and he informed me that some of the white cutting boards are of similar material to teflon, PTFE, I think he said. And cutting boards made of it can be found in some stores and would make a terrific catty. I don't know how to identify the material when found in a cutting board in a store.

The one I made and what you are thinking of are certainly fine for target. Anything that you enjoy shooting and is safe is fine for any shooting you want to do.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Rayshot and I may try something like that soon myself.


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the inspiration. I've got a hot knife, wonder if that will go through it? How fine of grit sand paper were you using to smooth those edges?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good, Ray!
I've thought about doing this same thing but wasn't sure about the strength. Glad to know it's do-able.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice slingshot Ray ! Two thumbs up !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

aikidog said:


> Nice, thanks for the inspiration. I've got a hot knife, wonder if that will go through it? How fine of grit sand paper were you using to smooth those edges?


To round and smooth the edges I started with a round rasp then used thin strips of used 80 grit then 100grit floor sanding belts. to finish the edges I went with a well used strip of a 120 belt sander belt and carefully put a lighter to the edge and rubbed with my finger where the lighter was, just to get rid of the white abrasions.

For the forks I wanted a very smooth, easy on the bands finish, so I ended with a 420 sand paper and carefully lightered and finger rubbed the top and sides of the forks. A little more work than I expected I would do but I like things done well. It is easier and typically better to do it right or well the first time, in my opinion.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

would you trust this kind of material for a milbro copy shooting squares? or would you think it would break


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ray, I like that. But I'm cheaper than you: I prefer to get my materials for nothing.







Three bucks is a little steep for me.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks very futuristic Ray, well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Ray, I like that. But I'm cheaper than you: I prefer to get my materials for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appears it is true, with a little patience and effort many things can be obtained for free, money wise.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> would you trust this kind of material for a milbro copy shooting squares? or would you think it would break


I feel comfortable with this material for shooting with bracing on the forks not hammer grip. I also went with the wide forks for the added strength, as for milbro, I don't know. Each material needs to be assessed and tested for it's own capabilities. Even if one were to find the same *looking* cutting board somewhere else.

All I know, the character of this material, I like. It still needs to be seen how it does in the near 100 degree heat in Georgia. Materials can do well up to a certain point go beyond and then don't do well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Great idea Rayshot!! Are you concerned about the New Madrid Fault and is this why you have a B.O.B? Could you list some other slingshot and survival things you put in your bag?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

SlingshotSean said:


> Great idea Rayshot!! Are you concerned about the New Madrid Fault and is this why you have a B.O.B? Could you list some other slingshot and survival things you put in your bag?


My reason for a bug out bag is in preparation of any natural disaster and the problems that will ensue because mankind has too much dependence on systems that have sever stability issues. Mechanical, political, moral, and religious. I do believe the Bible is true and there will come a great tribulation, a tribulation that is greater than any that have occurred in the past. I will leave it at that.

The one thing, hopefully, if the bag is needed I will be able to get to it even though I do take with me in my car or work vehicle. There are always times you can't have it with you.

the list is pretty long for items in it but go to any survival forum or bug out bag list and you will get an idea. A couple types of knives, fire steels, water purification, paracord, charcloth, waxed match sticks, couple candles, H2O purification methods, special clothes for survival wear, etc etc. I have one bag that is a daypack and it is pretty well stocked, and a couple Altoid tins with the absolute basics in it in each vehicle.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a good idea for a BOB I wonder if talc would help preserve a few sets of bands stored in it? or will they be ok just out of sunlight? hmmm! got me wondering.

Just looked on ebay UK for a plastic board and they want around £10









prices here are scandalous even a Sunday newspaper costs £2


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Thats a good idea for a BOB I wonder if talc would help preserve a few sets of bands stored in it? or will they be ok just out of sunlight? hmmm! got me wondering.
> 
> Just looked on ebay UK for a plastic board and they want around £10
> 
> ...


I have wondered the same thing about the bands in talc. Can't hurt. I know that thera has some talc put on them after processing so it would make sense to be sure some talc is on them to keep them from wanting to meld together. Another thing would be to swap out the bands when any food is swapped out or sooner to have fresh to fairly fresh sets in the BOB.

Too bad you don't have discount stores. Or some places that one could find things on the cheap.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The amount of space from the hole through the fork and the edge of the fork on a Milbro is suprisingly small, ~3mm, i presonally would trust only aluminum and perhaps G10 or something similar. I would be leary about a thin plastic board for a Milbro copy.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, looks like a good little shooter. The colours not bad either.
Martin


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Great idea Rayshot!! Are you concerned about the New Madrid Fault and is this why you have a B.O.B? Could you list some other slingshot and survival things you put in your bag?


My reason for a bug out bag is in preparation of any natural disaster and the problems that will ensue because mankind has too much dependence on systems that have sever stability issues. Mechanical, political, moral, and religious. I do believe the Bible is true and there will come a great tribulation, a tribulation that is greater than any that have occurred in the past. I will leave it at that.

The one thing, hopefully, if the bag is needed I will be able to get to it even though I do take with me in my car or work vehicle. There are always times you can't have it with you.

the list is pretty long for items in it but go to any survival forum or bug out bag list and you will get an idea. A couple types of knives, fire steels, water purification, paracord, charcloth, waxed match sticks, couple candles, H2O purification methods, special clothes for survival wear, etc etc. I have one bag that is a daypack and it is pretty well stocked, and a couple Altoid tins with the absolute basics in it in each vehicle.
[/quote]

Thank you for your response! I too believe we are in some sort of end times (at least end of this world as we know it) Please PM me or let me know where we can share ideas on living off the grid. It seems as if things will get bad sooner than later. Peace and God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I like it Ray! Pretty cool. Gotta to try this one.


----------

